

Borders Bankruptcy: How Much Do You Want For Those IPv4 Addresses? - mhw
http://storefrontbacktalk.com/e-commerce/borders-bankruptcy-forget-the-books-how-much-do-you-want-for-those-ipv4-addresses/

======
ScottWhigham
15 second ad at the beginning - no thanks.

~~~
mhw
Hmm; I don't see that, but I visit the site quite regularly. Perhaps they're
doing it deliberately to put off new visitors?

